# II resorts Banff



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 30, 2011)

What are the best II resorts in the Banff area. Also how difficult a trade would this be for anytime summer 2012.
Thanks


----------



## eal (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Carlsbadguy,

II resorts in Alberta:
The Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (BRM) is the only timeshare in the National Park.  The units are small  but functional, and there is a shuttle to the downtown area.  You will see elk grazing on the grounds!

In Canmore (about 15 miles east of Banff) there are:
Blackstone Mountain Lodge (BMT), Grand Canadian Resort (LWG), Grande Rockies Resort (GRK) (brand new) and the Worldmark Canmore-Banff (WCE) that are good places to stay.  There is also the Solara Resort and Spa (SOZ) that isn't open yet but might be by the summer of 2012.  Depending on what you are using for exchange you should be able to get something if you put in an ongoing request now. 

I can't list much to differentiate these Canmore resorts, they are cookie-cutter 3- or 4-storey alpine-type buildings close in to the town.  

We are spending two weeks at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort in August because we like to be right in the National Park.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Art (Mar 30, 2011)

Not spectacular, but nice enough, the Sunset Resort in Canmore.  We booked than several months ago  for July, 2012.   Deposits start to show up 24 months out so it might be a bit late for  summer 2012.  This will be our second trip there.

Sunset is the Canmore resort most likely to show up in an on-line search.

Art


----------



## Sullco2 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Sunset Resorts*

It's not clear whether their new, very large condo building has opened, nor whether you would be housed there.

They have a good reputation for personal service and no high pressure sales whatsoever.  Their original units have spotty quality however.  The Canmore location, although close to the TransCanada Highway is about as central as you can get.

You could do worse.


----------



## eal (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't stay at Sunset Resort - go for one of the better resorts in the area.


----------



## barto (May 10, 2011)

We were fairly happy with our stay at Sunset Resorts over New Year's about 2 years ago, for what it's worth.

Haven't stayed at the others, although I'd love to give them a try!  So far I've been avoiding both RCI and II for exchanging, but only Banff Rocky Mountain Resort has been accessible via DAE out of that list.


----------



## Sullco2 (May 10, 2011)

*Sunset-Canmore*

Why don't you call/contact Sunset and see if they are making their new units available?  That might make a difference.  They have built a major new building on the property--worth a look.


----------



## geneticblend (May 16, 2011)

Carlsbadguy,

We tried to trade for years with II to get into Banff Rocky Mountain Resort. We finally gave up and just paid to stay at the Fairmonts there. That was a few years ago. But last year we relinquished one of our weeks to DAI and low and behold, they came through for us with a week at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, so we went back to that beautiful area for a second visit. The Banff Rocky Mountain Resort had small rooms, but fit our needs. We spent most of the day out doors, hiking or seeing other sites. We spent very little time in our room or at the resort. The resort location is VERY convenient since it is in the park. And it is close to the town of Banff where there are many restaurants and shops. Our room was updated and clean, and had everything we needed. However, if we would have had to spend more time in the room, I don't think it would have been as comfortable. 

Good luck to you in your trade.


----------



## RIMike (May 18, 2011)

*Why not try Banff Gate Mountain Resort?*

"We tried to trade for years with II to get into Banff Rocky Mountain Resort".

While it is true that Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is the only TS inside of the National Park there are a number of resorts just outside on either side of the Canadian Rockies.  I have stayed on both sides of the mountains in Timeshares and have enjoyed the experiences. However my preference is to stay on the Alberta side due to easier travel if you are coming from the United States east of the Rockies.  

Banff Gate Mountain Resort is a rustic, Chalet resort just outside of the National Park in Dead Man's Flat.  What is great about this location is that it is truly out "in the woods" and you get that feel.  Each vacationer has his/her own cabin.  The location is about 5 minutes from Canmore and 15 minutes from Banff National Park. It is also close to several Provincial Parks where we were fortunate enought to see a GREAT DEAL MORE wildlife than in any of the Canadian National Parks of Kootenay, Yoho, Jasper or Banff.  In particular I would recommend going on the Smith-Dorrien Road to Peter Loudheed Provincial Park. Along the way you will pass through at least two other provincial parks.  

BGMR is a member owned resort where members themselves take pride in the upkeep of the property. It is rustic, which was for us (a group of ten including 5 boys ages 1 to 10 and 5 adults) was perfect.

Wildlife sightings: Elk (near the TS), Moose, Beaver, Golden-mantel ground squirrel, Big Horn Sheep, Chipmunks, Mule Deer, Bald Eagle to name a few.  
We didn't see any bears, though we did hike near the TS and saw bear scat...which we were both _*disappointed*_ and *ok* that we didn't see a bear on the trail.


----------



## Tacoma (May 18, 2011)

Just to let you know Carlsbadguy has arranged an exchange with me for my week 29 2 bedroom unit at BRMR next summer.  I get NYC for 6 nights in a one bedroom in exchange.  It should work out well for both of us and we avoid exchange fees.  RIMMIKE I also love your resort but for a first time stay in the area staying at BRMR saves some driving as I bet they head west at least 6 of the 7 days.  I also think Banff Gate is hard to trade into as there are only 47 units there.

Joan


----------

